
Firefox headless mode added on Linux - Vinnl
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1356681
======
Vinnl
Remaining:

\- Windows:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1355150](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1355150)

\- Mac OS:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1355147](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1355147)

------
kradem
So long xvfb and thanks for all the bugs.

